# BOGO Free/re-occurrence?



## Ronbo (Feb 15, 2019)

Anyone taking advantage of the Buy One Get One free companion promotion from Amtrak? That being said, I have one companion coupon that is available also. Expires 03/30/19. PM me if interested.


----------



## me_little_me (Feb 15, 2019)

I just did. We planned to go on the Carolinian business class R/T to Baltimore from Greensboro. ~$450 total for the 2 of us seniors compared to ~340 saver. We thought the extra $100 was worth it. But we just paid $172 total vs that $450 as business class (except on Acela) is not allowed. No way is BC worth $300.


----------



## lordsigma (Feb 17, 2019)

Pretty good sale this weekend for anyone who needs to buy tickets. Booked all my currently known trips for spring and early summer yesterday. Buy one get one on coach fares nation wide (excluding unreserved tickets) and also includes Acela business. As usual, not applicable for advance fares but my main trip already didn’t have any saver seats left. Anyone else take advantage? Also not online exclusive - this deal can also be done over the phone or with a station agent. March 25 - July 29 and no blackouts apparently.

MODERATOR NOTE:  2 threads on the same topic were started and have been merged.  Because the threads were merged, the posts alerting readers to the "other" thread will be removed.  Thanks.


----------



## Pamom (Feb 17, 2019)

My daughter and I are traveling from Holland to Chicago. They do not offer buy 1 get 1 on the weekend we are going, I would love to use your companion code, if it is still available!


----------



## tim49424 (Feb 18, 2019)

Pamom said:


> My daughter and I are traveling from Holland to Chicago. They do not offer buy 1 get 1 on the weekend we are going, I would love to use your companion code, if it is still available!


I live in Holland and wish I could help you out but unfortunately I don’t have any companion codes. I do have an extra Metropolitan Lounge pass that expires at the end of the month, however.

I’m actually posting this from the ML in Chicago as I am doing a day round trip on the Pere Marquette.


----------



## Pamom (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you , we were able to get the b1g1, on the weekend we are going!


----------



## tim49424 (Feb 19, 2019)

Awesome! I didn’t take advantage of that deal, however. I do others. Yesterday’s trip was a 20% discount from another promotion. It’s easy for me to take advantage of these coach deals when living so close to a corridor train like the Pere Marquette....also being AGR Select doesn’t hurt either....that’s how I got the Lounge passes.


----------



## cr08 (Feb 20, 2019)

So just found out about the (now ended) BOGO deal Amtrak was running. Sadly we had to cancel any plans for taking a trip this year due to finances and this came up too late to take advantage of. As such I am curious for those of you who have been here a while, has a deal like this been a regular thing or is this a unique offer? If by some miracle something like this comes up again next year it will pretty much be a no brainer to jump on it with enough of a heads up.


----------



## lordsigma (Feb 20, 2019)

Ronbo said:


> Anyone taking advantage of the Buy One Get One free companion promotion from Amtrak? That being said, I have one companion coupon that is available also. Expires 03/30/19. PM me if interested.


I did and bought two trips!


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 20, 2019)

cr08 said:


> So just found out about the (now ended) BOGO deal Amtrak was running. Sadly we had to cancel any plans for taking a trip this year due to finances and this came up too late to take advantage of. As such I am curious for those of you who have been here a while, has a deal like this been a regular thing or is this a unique offer? If by some miracle something like this comes up again next year it will pretty much be a no brainer to jump on it with enough of a heads up.


This is the first buy-one-get-one Amtrak deal I’ve seen, however they have done promos offering free companion rail fare for Roomette tickets, which is basically a BOGO deal on the coach rail fare portion, just with the undiscounted accommodation charge on top of it.

And there’s a first time for everything, so it’s still highly possible that they do this sort of offer again.


----------



## Ronbo (Feb 26, 2019)

I still have one companion coupon available if anyone needs it, expires 03/30/19. Send me a private message and we will connect.


----------

